# Sunflowers in concrete!!



## 8leggedloverlassie (Nov 10, 2011)

I was driving up to parramata and on th refuge island thingie, th kind of pathway in th middle of the road,I saw 5tall beautiful sunflowers! There was no soil around them they wre just popping up from th concrete! It was such a different sight!:biggrin:,I often see weeds along there but not sunflowers!!


----------



## hassman789 (Nov 12, 2011)

Wow I wish I could have seen that! I saw a little seedling growing out of my porch the other day, not quite a sunflower, but interesting none the less.


----------

